# Antique tractor thread



## fwgsaw

took a pic of this old girl yesterday while driving thru Sidney MT. It's actually a Mineapolis Moline branded as a Massy Ferguson


----------



## farmer steve

that's an oldie but a goodie. had to look that one up.i bet that was a hard pill to swallow at almost $7,000 new back when that tractor came out.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/3/739-massey-ferguson-97.html
ps.my grandparents we're married in Sidney back in the 20's.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Still used the old super c in the strawberries up until 7 years ago. Now she just sits in a barn until I feel like looking at her. The 3010 was restored around the same time and sits around too. We have 2 4010's that still get used in the strawberries and other areas.


----------



## amberg

Traded my old WD 45 Allis Chalimers for a 3010 , about 1969-70. many hours on it until 1992.


----------



## Coldiron

I get to see that tractor everytime we go through Sydney.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## locochainsaw

John Deere 40!


----------



## Legeance

I think its a 1969 Cub Cadet? Not really sure.


----------



## rarefish383

Just found this thread! What makes em an antique? Mine still work around the house. Not eight hours a day, but bush hog and skid logs, Joe.









Sold the old Ford, it was a 57 640 so I could get a new tractor, . Got the Massey 135 it's a 66, a lot newer than the Ford, Joe.


----------



## Sleepy

Here's the last one I restored. Not really an antique, but still had several birthdays. Sandblasted all the sheetmetal and recoated with epoxy primer and single stage polyurethane. Working on a MF 135 
orchard now.


----------



## rarefish383

Wanna do mine next? That's pretty, Joe.


----------



## Dawnsman

Well since you guys talking about tractors we are looking for some 50 Ferguson parts from tyranny back or a whole one for parts thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman

Does anybody know where i could find an old G or even an A John deere running or not cheap as possible 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## Coldiron

Axle hub on a international?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## Coldiron

That's a nice Tractor. I had an M for many years. If you want to get in shape, put a loader on it and go pick rocks and fill the loader up. I think they used gasoline to cool the engine down though. Did almost all our field work with it though. We thought we were really something when we bought a 4020 JD. Love the old open cab tractors. I would really like to get some of the old JD and IH crawlers. When I was 14 I bought a really nice D4. I bought it with a broken valve and totally rebuilt the engine. Should have never sold it.




Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## amberg

TNTreeHugger said:


> View attachment 592875
> 
> My boss at a nursery I used to work for restored this to near-mint condition.
> When I took this photo, the face in the hub jumped out at me!
> Actually, if I recall correctly, it's a Farmall.
> 
> Similar to this one
> 
> View attachment 592877



TNTreeHugger, Beautiful M Farmall! Wish I had it!!


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## amberg

TNTreeHugger said:


> Not mine... swiped it off google search... just wanted to show what the one my boss had looked like.



No, problem, still wish I had it!! ( been many years )


----------



## alleyyooper

Well I do not know if my pictures will show up since they are all on Photo Bucket and I didn't get them off in time but will try.

I have a nice collection of Massey Harris tractors from a 1938 101 to a 1957 555 diesel. A 1961 Allis D 17 and a 1965 Ford 5000 gas.

1951 44 gas single front wheel, dad placed second.





1953 33 gas NF dad pulling it placed 4th.





1954 Pacer (model 16)





1951 30 NF.





1944 101 Junior NF.





1957 55 diesel.





1949 55 gas.





Top 1942 model 81.
Bottom 1954 Pacer





Top 1938 101.
Bottom 1953 butane




Top 1948 model 20.
bottom 1951 22 standard




1961 Allis D17





Top 1952 Mustang (model 23) Also have a 1953 model.
Bottom 1956 333 gas.





Not showen 1951 44 standard, 1952 44 special diesel, Second 1943 model 81, 1949 Pony.
1965 Ford 5000 gas
I may have missed some.


 Al


----------



## eric_271

Sleepy said:


> Here's the last one I restored. Not really an antique, but still had several birthdays. Sandblasted all the sheetmetal and recoated with epoxy primer and single stage polyurethane. Working on a MF 135
> orchard now.


Beautiful work. Excellent attention to detail. 





That's a 2008 with 250 hours I drug home. It burnt down in a barn fire. The guy I bought it from had cleaned it up and put the wrong color back on so I blasted all the panels and like you shot a good epoxy primer followed up with a base coat clear coat.

Getting close to finishing up. Got a parts list a mile long in it. Lol


----------



## Sleepy

eric_271 said:


> Beautiful work. Excellent attention to detail.
> View attachment 606948
> 
> That's a 2008 with 250 hours I drug home. It burnt down in a barn fire. The guy I bought it from had cleaned it up and put the wrong color back on so I blasted all the panels and like you shot a good epoxy primer followed up with a base coat clear coat.
> 
> Getting close to finishing up. Got a parts list a mile long in it. Lol
> View attachment 606949
> 
> View attachment 606950


Why do people paint tractors the wrong color? It just kills me to see the wrong color on a Massey. I can't count all the times I've seen these with the old Ferguson Grey where it's supposed to be Flint Grey Metallic or ones like my 253 painted Flint Grey, instead of Charcoal Grey.
Nice work on your machine btw, it didn't look that good when it was new. That's a good looking backhoe too!


----------



## milkman

Dawnsman said:


> Does anybody know where i could find an old G or even an A John deere running or not cheap as possible
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk





Dawnsman said:


> Does anybody know where i could find an old G or even an A John deere running or not cheap as possible
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




My brother has an A that he will sell, don't know what shape it's in, but looks good. Looks like about 200 miles due east of you.


----------



## sonny580

The yellow/white cub in the back post is a regular cub, NOT cub cadet! lol!! I have some just like that one! thanks ; sonny580


----------



## Coldiron

I know it's not super old but here's a 1976 white 1370 I picked up this fall. Pretty cool tractor. Somebody did a partial restoration on it, I need to replace the hydraulic pump as it's a bit weak. Got a steal of a deal on it.








Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gord404

Need a little more blue on this thread, 55 Fordson major, just did a total rebuild on the engine and put her back to work, that is not my place but just where I bought it.


----------



## amberg

Gord404 said:


> Need a little more blue on this thread, 55 Fordson major, just did a total rebuild on the engine and put her back to work, that is not my place but just where I bought it.View attachment 648995



Beautiful picture, I spent many hours on one back in the 60's chopping corn with a 1 row chopper for the bunker.

Note, I notice that the seat is not original.


----------



## blades

Creature comforts


----------



## Gord404

Could have got the original seat but this one is nicer on the butt


----------



## Beetlejuice

Gord404 said:


> Could have got the original seat but this one is nicer on the butt


Went to start it this spring and nothing. Latest survey says coil, so have one on order. Guess Ford made a million 8N tractors. Yupper, that's me on it last year.. Only pic I have


----------



## Gord404

Nice 8N, that is what I was originally looking for when my major came along at a price I couldn't resist, ran good for a year but one of the sleeves got a hole in it from electrolysis from lack of protective coolant during it's long life so thought while I got it tore down might as well replace all sleeves - pistons etc, Runs great and should be good for a long time .


----------



## Beetlejuice

Gord404 said:


> Nice 8N, that is what I was originally looking for when my major came along at a price I couldn't resist, ran good for a year but one of the sleeves got a hole in it from electrolysis from lack of protective coolant during it's long life so thought while I got it tore down might as well replace all sleeves - pistons etc, Runs great and should be good for a long time .


I moved to chainsaws, cuz everything on cars, trucks, AND tractors are HEAVY. So now I fix saws and buck logs.. It's only cord wood, but heavy nevertheless.. I zoomed in on my pic.. That looks like the day after the night before..and could be.. Those old motors do last a long time, and rebuild able. Like my old MACs.


----------



## Huskybill

Legeance said:


> I think its a 1969 Cub Cadet? Not really sure.


Farmall cub square nose. I have a ‘52 farmall cub. Three int 154’s and a herd of cub cadets. There’s a bloodline of international equipment in me. The family were farmers.


----------



## Huskybill

TNTreeHugger said:


> View attachment 592625
> 
> Can anyone guess what this is?



That’s the rear wheel hub on a farmall tractor.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Beetlejuice said:


> Went to start it this spring and nothing. Latest survey says coil, so have one on order. Guess Ford made a million 8N tractors. Yupper, that's me on it last year.. Only pic I haveView attachment 650542


Update,,,, got a coil on line but in the mean time I found one at a farm store here in town.. Had one hanging on a peg, so I blew the dust off and bought it also.. I now have a backup.. And that was the problem.. Started it up and off to work I go.. With the old 8n it's off like a turd of hurdles.


----------



## Huskybill

I’m fabricating a front end loader and backhoe for one of my int145’s. I have the front subframe and lifting arms about done. I need to fab the rear subframe and the quick hitch for the backhoe.


----------



## Gord404

I did it again, 1940 Case model D, was running up to a couple of years ago, magnito packed it in, on the rear tire is a replacement one, owner has about 7 other tractors and also runs a large dairy farm, said to me how grateful he was that I bought it to restore and not just get broken down for parts, amazing shape it's in, all there and original, My Fordson Major is being sold to a guy who is starting a small farm so call it empty nest syndrome


----------



## Gord404

Found out it is not a 1940 , by there serial numbers it's a 1952 D, been going over it before I attempt to start it, might as well fix everything I know will be a problem in the future, all the oil areas have been cleaned and refilled, rad holds water and is in good shape..( drain it later after she runs for a while and add anti-freeze- Gas tank and carb today, and hopefully tomorrow she will be able to be fired up, before letting her start I will turn her over with the starter to make sure I am developing oil pressure, all sound optimistic, - we will deal with whatever if we need to.


----------



## cbfarmall

1957 Farmall 450 Gas I just redid


----------



## cbfarmall

What I started with. Engine was lightly stuck, but only took an hour to loosen. Pulled the spark plugs, doused with Kroil, transmission in 5th and rocked with the rear wheel.

Chris B.


----------



## cbfarmall

Also have this diesel, 57 Farmall 450, to repaint next. I've been doing the mechanical work the last 10 months. All the seals, TA and clutch, new rear rims, good replacement rear rubber. I had gone through the motor many moons ago with a rebuilt injection pump. Just this past month I got my hands on new injector nozzles and swapped those in as a set along with gaskets I was missing. What a difference. Idles smooth, no smoke. Paint soon--I'm still recovering from my last paint job. The gasser I redid had several coats of paint that fought me all the way. This diesel has almost no paint. Different kind of challenge.


----------



## cbfarmall

I have all the emblems for the diesel. They were removed in anticipation of a repaint.

Chris B.


----------



## 16:1mix

1962 John Deere 4010 diesel, serving as a lawnmower


----------



## rarefish383

I think I found a pic of my old JD 2010 with my Dad on it. I know the JD guys think of the 2010 as the ugly step child, but I loved mine. It was in the late 70's and I had just bought a Bliss wood splitter. It cost about $3500 back then. It had it's own pump and ran off the PTO. The recommended HP to run it was a mine of 40. I went to a local farm auction to look at a Ford 3000. When I got there the Ford had been repainted right over all the grease, new decals stuck over the old ones. An old guy came over and started talking. He asked if I knew tractors. I said I knew cars and trucks, so I knew basic mechanics. I was also young enough that I didn't realize that climbing all over some one else's stuff was all right at an auction. I told the old guy I didn't like the way they painted over all the crud, looked like the were trying to hide something. He went behind the tractor and picked up on one of the lift arms and gear oil gushed out of the bearings/seals. I said, well that doesn't look good. He laughed and walked over to the 2010, and proceeded to start it, poke, prod and point out every little thing on the tractor. So, I passed on the Ford and bid the 2010 up to $2750. The auctioneer looked over at the old guy and said, hey Fred, you have a $3000 reserve on it, what do you want to do? He smiled and said, the kid needs it more than me, let him have it. As soon as I dig the pic up I'll get my son to scan it in.


----------



## alleyyooper

rare fish 383. Cuda I bet.

Neat john deer story.

 Al


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks Al. Yes a Cuda, and a special one. They started putting big blocks in them in late 67. Mine is a 68 Formula S convertible with 383 4 speed. They only made 64 of them, 20 auto's and 44, 4 speeds. In late 69 they started putting 440's in them, but only with autos. I was told that after the first batch of convertibles came out, the body couldn't take the torque of not have a roof, so in 69 no big blocks went in convertibles. I have a numbers book and it does not list any big block convertibles made in 67 either, but I saw an article of a 67 rag top restored, with all matching numbers, so I guess at least one was made. Officially it was a one year only option. This a pic after I drove it home. It's been taken apart, media blasted and is in PPG primer sealer. The engine and trans are done. Still looking for a body man I trust to do the sheet metal work. If I'm lucky I'll get it finished before I croak.




I'll get pics of the 2010 up soon.


----------



## 16:1mix

1949 Farmall 'M' doing snow duty in 2010.


----------



## alleyyooper

That is one sweet looking M.

 Al


----------



## 16:1mix

alleyyooper said:


> That is one sweet looking M.
> 
> Al



Thanks. I was fortunate to find a low hour tractor with everything working, only needing paint.


----------



## Huskybill

I picked up a ‘52 farmall cub. The son restored it mechanically for his dad he rebuilt the engine. It did cultivating for the corn till it grew too high.
Then I had an interest in IH cub cadets and IH 154 mowers and estate tractors. My first int154 had a rebuilt engine before the po passed away.

Note, I feel jinxed with both IH tractors with rebuilt engines were there po passed away.......three of my cub cadets have replacement engines. The cub cadet is a little workhorse garden tractor with the same transmission as the cubs. It’s nice riding while tilling the large garden. Mowing my two acres of grass on the int154 feels so comfortable it’s like riding a couch.

The farmer in the family used all IH equipment from tractors to trucks. It’s in my blood type IH.


----------



## rarefish383

Huskybill said:


> I picked up a ‘52 farmall cub. The son restored it mechanically for his dad he rebuilt the engine. It did cultivating for the corn till it grew too high.
> Then I had an interest in IH cub cadets and IH 154 mowers and estate tractors. My first int154 had a rebuilt engine before the po passed away.
> 
> Note, I feel jinxed with both IH tractors with rebuilt engines were there po passed away.......three of my cub cadets have replacement engines. The cub cadet is a little workhorse garden tractor with the same transmission as the cubs. It’s nice riding while tilling the large garden. Mowing my two acres of grass on the int154 feels so comfortable it’s like riding a couch.
> 
> The farmer in the family used all IH equipment from tractors to trucks. It’s in my blood type IH.


Dang, now I'm going to have to find a pic of my 55 International R120. It was a 1 ton with an 8 ' stake body and single rear wheels. Had 7.50X16 split rims. I loved the old split rims, you just had to be careful beading them up. I've seen a lot of R series pickups, and a few bigger R's, but I've never seen another R120 stake body. If I did I'd buy it.


----------



## Huskybill

My cousin who had the farm had a IH truck with dual rear wheels, 4x4 it looked like a one ton, he boxed the frame. He had a farmall H tractor with a front and rear snowplows. He backed up to the garage drop both plows and plow one shot. He would plow after a blizzard for over 24 hours.


----------



## Chris moss

Any one have any parts laying around for this old girl ? 1949 farmall cub , missing the carb, starter , battery box, starter on/off switch, back light, let me know would love to get this thing running soon, also its a 6 volt + ground


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Here is my 1968 Massey 150 High Crop on the day I brought her home. She has been a workhorse on my farm.


----------



## cbfarmall

Got this plain 656 gas over the summer. Nothing fancy and no 3 point. It came to me with a Schwartz wide front that turned out to be quite worn. The seller included the original narrow front so I reinstalled that. I like the look. The steering is so much nicer with this series than old orbit motors of the 450s. I still want to change the trans oil and put in fresh Hytran. Rears are a bit oversized at 16.9x38 but they don't look out of place.


----------



## cbfarmall

Also got this 450LP tractor to complete my 450 set. Definitely needs serious engine work and a new clutch--transmission and TA work OK. Has a knock, poor oil pressure, and readily overheats. Once I found the correct LP setup, the tractor starts right up. Kind of weird driving this and peering past the fat LP tank. Fun fact, my local LP supplier will and has filled the fuel tank directly.


----------



## Marco

My Witch Marybelle and her little buddy Ottis. 
https://www.facebook.com/mark.mushinski/videos/vb.1071605716/10216489883734234/?type=3


----------



## Bob 48145

I'm a cub cadet guy this is a 1961 original made the first month of production it was my first restoration project the little guy is my grandson I think he is going to be an old cub guy too


----------



## Marco

Granpa's favorite A


----------



## Huskybill

When the snow gets deep, wet and heavy I bring this guy out. The best $400 I ever spent.


----------



## cbfarmall

cbfarmall said:


> Also got this 450LP tractor to complete my 450 set. Definitely needs serious engine work and a new clutch--transmission and TA work OK. Has a knock, poor oil pressure, and readily overheats. Once I found the correct LP setup, the tractor starts right up. Kind of weird driving this and peering past the fat LP tank. Fun fact, my local LP supplier will and has filled the fuel tank directly.



Pulled this tractor apart a couple weeks ago and got the block cleaned. Found it cracked through the center main bearing web and into the camshaft bore. Block is junk and I got a another one. Crankshaft front bearing was trashed, rest were OK. This is going together with new sleeves and pistons. 

Chris B.


----------



## Marco

Arthour Case, 52 DC with hand clutch,live Pto and Eagle hitch. Nice on a square baler with his oil clutch.


----------



## Marco

Marco said:


> Arthour Case, 52 DC with hand clutch,live Pto and Eagle hitch. Nice on a square baler with his oil clutch.View attachment 832660


 That thing is like Kroenen from Hellboy.


----------



## poorboypaul

1952 Super A I picked up a couple weeks ago. Have to change the differential in the rear end as the bushing for one of the spider gears is worn out. Have one on the way. Getting prepped for paint.


----------



## motorhead99999

Anyone know where I can get 6.40-15 traction tires for a wheel horse 1054?


----------



## alleyyooper

Try Millers tires.





__





m. e. MILLER tire | Largest Selection of Hard to Find & Antique Tires


Miller Tire is the place to find hard to find and antique tires for your tractors, ATVs, lawn care and other vehicles.




www.millertire.com






Al


----------



## cbfarmall

The the crank and bearings came back last week and got the 450LP back together this weekend. 

I noticed one of the old pistons was cracked in a couple places. That could have been ugly.

I didn't have the LP regulator adjusted quite right. A little reading and I figured the low pressure side was out of whack. I was right.


----------



## Marco

to much water I was trying to sneak in, kept going, just got angry


----------



## Huskybill

I strip my old scrap, cracked castiron parts to reinforce cement.pillars. In my foundation for my new shed. I had 12” x 12” chimney blocks for above the ground and a 400 Chevy block and heads below ground. It was a soft spot so I went 8’ deep with the base and pillar. It never moved in decades.


----------



## mexicanyella

This is a fun thread. Great pics and stories. Hope to have a restoration story of my own someday. For now, here are the ones that run and do work: 1947 Farmall Cub (pulling manure spreader; mowing with Woods 59 belly mower) and 1950 Ford 8N (mowing with 60” Land Pride finish mower or 60” Ford brush hog).









Future long-term repair projects: 1938 John Deere long-frame B with stuck engine; 1983 Massey-Ferguson 240 diesel with no compression on two cylinders.


----------



## Huskybill

My three cubs need tlc, one is a build project. We’re firing up cub cadets right now.


----------



## mexicanyella

Forgot to mention grandpa’s old Cub Cadet 125. Mid-late 60s, hydrostatic, 12 hp Kohler. Needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## Huskybill

Bought a cub cadet 129 / 12 hp hydro. Stripped it for engine and parts. Put the engine in my cadet 108 / creeper tranny she fired right up. These cadets are from the 70’s.


----------

